# Average expenses



## birkopf (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi guys,

I tried to find out the average living cost for Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam but it's proving difficult with such various prices and offers. 

Someone already touched this topic. What I am looking at in Thailand (away from Bangkok ) in terms of renting 1 bed flat on very average stands ? Also how much the food and basic utilities will cost me ?


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

birkopf said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I tried to find out the average living cost for Thailand, Cambodia and Vietnam but it's proving difficult with such various prices and offers.
> 
> Someone already touched this topic. What I am looking at in Thailand (away from Bangkok ) in terms of renting 1 bed flat on very average stands ? Also how much the food and basic utilities will cost me ?



Cost of Living

Good luck


----------



## freedomfighter (Oct 20, 2013)

Costs here are very low. You can rent a place for as little as 3,000 baht a month. Utilities normally as low as 1000 baht for water and electricity included. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## birkopf (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks. Both of your answers were very helpful.


----------



## AlanaB (Nov 5, 2013)

It is a lot cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## AlanaB (Nov 5, 2013)

I am currently living in Chiang Mai for just under 1000 USD per month. Rent is 330 USD. I eat out everyday, as there are no cooking facilites in my hotel room, but the place has a rooftop pool. I share some expenses with my boyfriend, but some bills are twice as much so it balances out. We always eat in restaurants, no street food as i am pregnant and a little wary of food that has been out all day. We live comfortable, enjoy the odd massage, day trips etc. We should keep better track of our spending because I do not honestly know how much we spend combined per month, but it is a lot cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## John1975 (Nov 8, 2013)

The amount of money you need also depends a lot on the level of comfort you require. On the bottom end of the scale you could survive with 600 USD a month. If you want AC, eat out in nice restaurants plss doing some day trips count on 1000 USD a month.


----------



## neilr (Dec 11, 2013)

I am just outside the city of Udon Thani and while it is far cheaper here than it is in the well-trodden 'tourist' areas, prices are steadily rising every few months. My wife and I (and are 1 daughter) can live here for under 14,000 baht in comfort with the basics (about $420).
By comfort, I mean without going out on the town, drinking at home etc

Our basic costs each month are

Electricity - 2,000 baht a month if we use the air-con a few hours a day (This is getting very pricey)
Water - Less than 100 baht a month
Food - About 200 - 250 baht a day (6,000 - 9,000 a month)
Petrol - Perhaps 200 baht a month
Gas bottles - 340 baht a month

We do not have a home to rent as the house is ours.

Go out a couple of times a week, take tuk tuks everywhere etc and that will seen escalate.


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

It truly depends on where you live, and what level of amenities you feel is sufficient. Try googling cost of living followed by the city name, and you should get some site specific information.


----------



## visual effects editor (Dec 25, 2011)

you have to supply way more info about yourself for better answers. Male, female, children, school, drink, smoke, sex, bars, car, motorcycle, travel?

45,000 baht ($1500) USD is a OK life style in Chiang Mai or Udon. 

No car, one scooter, rent for a OK place with AC and internet, street food, some western restaurants, a few drinks, health insurance and maybe 12,000 baht for "living" doing fun things.


----------

